# R34 GTRs under �50k



## NiallGTR (Aug 30, 2009)

*R34 GTRs under £50k*

Even ignoring the usual suspect dealers, there are 4 of these for sale currently. Of course I***8217;d prefer to pop along to HJA and spend £95k on a nice NUR but in the real world, this is my budget.


https://www.pistonheads.com/classif...nt-with-abbey-motorsport-service-2017/8258053

https://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/nissan/skyline-r34/nissan-skyline-r34-gt-r/8679670

https://www.pistonheads.com/classif...ning-r34gtr-gtroc-member-car-500--bhp/8339768

https://www.pistonheads.com/classif...kyline-r34-gtr-fresh-import-rust-free/8071999





Anyone know anything about any of them, please?


----------



## Irish35 (Jan 11, 2018)

links not working but if it's the cheapest 4 then they are there along time. Maybe they have issues or maybe the market just isn't what people think it is...Can't imagine any reasonable offers would be refused.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

hi mate, if you want a quality example with loads of tasty bits, and can raise your budget i may be able to do a deal on this

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/559673-r34-gtr-v-spec-phoenix-power-spl-built-over-50k-invoices.html


its a ex HJA car and ive covered less than 100 miles on it this year. so still in same condition, never been taken out unless its a nice hot sunny day


----------



## NiallGTR (Aug 30, 2009)

Links should work now....


----------



## NiallGTR (Aug 30, 2009)

Euroexports said:


> hi mate, if you want a quality example with loads of tasty bits, and can raise your budget i may be able to do a deal on this
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/559673-r34-gtr-v-spec-phoenix-power-spl-built-over-50k-invoices.html
> 
> ...


It’s too much of a stretch for me mate and I need to be realistic. I’ve given up on a vspec as I know I can’t afford one. Lovely car though - what changed that you did just 100 miles?


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Nothings changed mate its just a number of cars I have and bieng in the trade I have access to a number of skylines anyway, I just wanted a 34 to keep for a while, but I don't like taking it anywhere where I would have to leave it parked up unattended so have only taken it out for the odd occasional drive then parked it up securely again


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

The red one is a good car owned by IMS on this forum and well looked after. Silver one has done a lot of miles and is the least popular colour I think - don***8217;t know anything about the other two.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Silver one is a mate of Shaans at DSI I think

Black one with lots of mods for 47.5 is Jacks car on here that was being raffled - Bigr20

The red one as said is IMS car

and the other black one is just a regular F! Prestige import


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Jacks based in Colchester

And Im sure he wouldn't have a problem with you viewing it at our workshops if needed to be up in the air

J.


----------



## NiallGTR (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for the replies folks. Chewing it over....


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

34s are overpriced now but just do extensive research on each the info is out there inc full auction grades and inspection


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

The red car is mine. 

First of all selling these cars in January - March is never going to be easy or quick, but then you do need to consider why some have been on a while. 

I took mine off the market as people want a more standard looking car and the carbon fibre bonnet fins were a bit marmite! That took me about 6-8 weeks.

Once May began I started again and have had 3 offers, so I'm fairly happy the lower to mid 40's is right. 

Even considering R32 prices (cars going for as much as £35k), it's difficult to see how £40-45 for an R34 is overpriced?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

IMS said:


> Even considering R32 prices (cars going for as much as £35k), it's difficult to see how £40-45 for an R34 is overpriced?


Very right, and am surprised to see R34 under 50k! mad how prices fluctuate so much, a few months ago 40-45k for an r34 would have been cheap!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

IMS said:


> *Even considering R32 prices (cars going for as much as £35k), it's difficult to see how £40-45 for an R34 is overpriced?*


Yeah, how true IMS! It is such a reversal from just a few years ago when I can recall the bottom of the BNR32 pool was between £4k to £7k-ish for a rough example of said breed back then. Now these exact same Cars are re-advertised For Sale at £20k+, Not a bad investment for some of the shrewd GT-R enthusiasts among'st us....





Chronos said:


> *Very right, and am surprised to see R35 under 50k! mad how prices fluctuate so much, a few months ago 40-45k for an r34 would have been cheap!*


The BNR34's started at £54k when new, Went as low as £25k IIRC and are now £40k+ depending on mileage, condition, Spec, etc, etc. Demand for the Vehicle is high but supply will always be low due to limited numbers available. If these R34 Skyline GT-R's also triple in the lowest ever value like the earlier R32's did, A £75k+ price is going to become the new norm IMHO!

JM2PW!


----------



## Michael1245 (Jan 14, 2017)

The black one for sale in Essex is Jacks he***8217;s on here somewhere, it***8217;s gorgeous and so well looked after. Shocked to see how clean it is, so I***8217;d recommend going to see it if you***8217;re in the market for one that***8217;s enthusiast owned. 

The silver one is DSI***8217;s I sold my white R34 which I imported through them unfortunately at the point in time where I had to sell for capital, which would also have met your title sub £50k. But the silver one is really nice just higher mileage as said above.


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

NiallGTR said:


> It***8217;s too much of a stretch for me mate and I need to be realistic. I***8217;ve given up on a vspec as I know I can***8217;t afford one. Lovely car though - what changed that you did just 100 miles?


Unless you're leaving it near standard, why bother with a Vspec? If you are going to push for more power, better suspension etc, it's easy to get the full 7 gauges up on the mfd, then apart from the bumper sticker you have the same car! Oh and the none Vspec has a stronger rear axle.


----------



## bigr20 (Jul 2, 2016)

Mines the black one for sale 
literally has been my baby for two years. 

I've priced according to others that are up for sale. 

I'm in no rush to sell, I'll stick it in storage agian if needed but I don't use it as my bikes more fun (to me). 

Just had a health check, dyno run with map tweaks at redline tuning. 
gbh motorsport did most of the engine work on it, everything else is me as I enjoy making the car my own. 

I love the car to bits but when I'm paying £1500 a year insurance for it to sit there for 8 months it seems abit pointless. 

As I've said on the thread on here it comes with nearly everything to put it back to standard if you wish, clutch, ecu the lot except standard turbos and wheels, but I sold them to my mate who would sell them back if they were wanted. 

I've had alot of interest mainly from people offering some weird part ex, tvr's, audi r8, widebody s15 and a YouTube star offering a rainbow wrapped lexus rcf. 
And alot of ragged r35's claiming to be standard but aren't. 

drop me a message if you want to come see it 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

WTF? i put a link to a red 34 that someone posted on here (the UK spec one) and my post gets edited

it was just a link.

ffs


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

goghat said:


> Unless you're leaving it near standard, why bother with a Vspec? If you are going to push for more power, better suspension etc, it's easy to get the full 7 gauges up on the mfd, then apart from the bumper sticker you have the same car! Oh and the none Vspec has a stronger rear axel.


People seem to get a bit of a hard on over the v spec / non v spec

i totally agree.

i do like the rear diffuser but hey have to mod the non v spec (easily) to make it fit, then find a decent replacement.

VSPEC 2 and the sub divisions of the rare models, i get (N1 etc)

mine is a non v spec, and one of the first made - i'm happy enough.

one big change is the MFD, and its definitely helpful to have the full read out, other than that, they are all near on the same.:thumbsup:


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

To get the other gauges up is so easy, to get them to work fully is more difficult, but very do able, to me, a series 2 non Vspec is nicer than a Vspec series one, for the interior alone, but I also have the Vspec defuser on mine too, people are definitely silly if they dismiss a non Vspec , it's just a sticker!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

goghat said:


> *people are definitely silly if they dismiss a non Vspec , it's just a sticker!*


I know you are specifically referring to BNR34's here goghat but I totally get where you are coming from. 

Rocket Ronnie was a massive influence on me and my desire to Own a Skyline GT-R. Reading about His wild Abbey Motorsport Tuned example and its stronger Differential resulted in me purposely seeking out a non V-Spec version when it was time for me to buy, And I've not regretted this decision either!

JM2PW! :thumbsup:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

wellll, it's not _just_ a sticker...though the stronger diff in the non-V is pretty well known there are a few differences. Granted the average driver probably wouldn't notice that much, and most upgrade their suspension anyway.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

tonigmr2 said:


> wellll, it's not _just_ a sticker...though the stronger diff in the non-V is pretty well known there are a few differences. Granted the average driver probably wouldn't notice that much, and most upgrade their suspension anyway.


Most of the changes are soon erased when owners modify IMO, so V spec or not the most important thing for me is how well it drives and how clean it is.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

For me the rear diffuser is the biggest difference, the non-V looks a bit naked. But yeah don't think anyone notices the 1/10th or 1/100th diff reaction!


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

tonigmr2 said:


> For me the rear diffuser is the biggest difference, the non-V looks a bit naked. But yeah don't think anyone notices the 1/10th or 1/100th diff reaction!


I agree on the rear diffuser is the biggest difference, I'm very happy that my car has said diffuser, don't dismiss a non Vspec , just because of sticker snobbery  condition trumps everything.


----------



## bigr20 (Jul 2, 2016)

goghat said:


> I agree on the rear diffuser is the biggest difference, I'm very happy that my car has said diffuser, don't dismiss a non Vspec , just because of sticker snobbery  condition trumps everything.


I passed up the chance to buy a genuine vspec rear diffuser for about £400 a year ago it needed some work but I really wish id bought it now. 
That for me is the only real difference I bought my car as it was a good deal and the condition was amazing. 

Personally i would buy a clean non vspec with lower millage over a higher millage vspec, but thats just opinion. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

bigr20 said:


> I passed up the chance to buy a genuine vspec rear diffuser for about £400 a year ago it needed some work but I really wish id bought it now.
> That for me is the only real difference I bought my car as it was a good deal and the condition was amazing.
> 
> Personally i would buy a clean non vspec with lower millage over a higher millage vspec, but thats just opinion.
> ...


Buy said diffuser and I'll give you £500 for it


----------



## bigr20 (Jul 2, 2016)

goghat said:


> Buy said diffuser and I'll give you £500 for it


believe me I regret not buying it, only thing that put me off was the fitting kit being another £500 on top. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NiallGTR (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah it was me who offered you the TVR


----------



## bigr20 (Jul 2, 2016)

NiallGTR said:


> Yeah it was me who offered you the TVR


ahhh I see, by any chance did you go to the car show at 5 lakes on Sunday there was quite a few Tvr's there. 

sorry bit off topic now 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Manzgtr (Jan 11, 2012)

had a R33 GTR v spec Had a R33GTR N1 v spec now own a R34 GTR Non V-spec didnt notice the difference between v spec and non V spec most owners mod the suspension and other parts of the vehicle

It dont really make a difference on the R34 Gtr I changed the suspension not too bothered about the rear diffuser aftermarket ones available and the 2 extra gauge can aslo be displayed you just need the sensors fitted to get the intake and exhaust temp

As goghat said as long as you have a clean rust free example thats all that matters I completely modded my R34 GTR Non v spec would of done the same with a v spec too plus the rear diff is stronger on a non v spec


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Manzgtr said:


> *had a R33 GTR v spec Had a R33GTR N1 v spec now own a R34 GTR Non V-spec didnt notice the difference between v spec and non V spec most owners mod the suspension and other parts of the vehicle*


Option Magazine in Japan tested the V-Spec v's non V-Spec both back to back when brand new. With the same Professional Racing Driver behind the wheel of both Cars on the same Course, You are only talking a hundredth of a second difference between these two Models.... :squintdan

Us mere Mortals on Public Roads would never be able to tell the difference IMHO!


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

Saw this on the skyline owners fb https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/1832...0%26rvr_ts%3D8f0828731630aadc9b113533ffffe1ae


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

[redacted] said:


> *Saw this on the skyline owners fb *


Its this Car IIRC.... 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/545106-red-r34-gtr-non-vspec.html#post5713570


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

K66 SKY said:


> Its this Car IIRC....
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/545106-red-r34-gtr-non-vspec.html#post5713570


Hai, sou desu ne


----------



## Irish35 (Jan 11, 2018)

K66 SKY said:


> Its this Car IIRC....
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/545106-red-r34-gtr-non-vspec.html#post5713570


If the only people buying them are people looking to make a quick buck, the bubble will burst!


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

To be fair the owner had his car up for sale a long time and couldn't sell it, so if the new buyer is willing to make a 40k plus investment to make a return it is fair enough. The original owner got a sale out of it.


----------



## bigr20 (Jul 2, 2016)

Euroexports said:


> To be fair the owner had his car up for sale a long time and couldn't sell it, so if the new buyer is willing to make a 40k plus investment to make a return it is fair enough. The original owner got a sale out of it.


I've had quite a few cash offers on mine 
the lowest being £41k, I know there in it to make money hence why I'm not selling to a trader at a lower price. 
but I agree with you, if people sell cheap then it brings the price of them all down. 

I didnt buy mine as a investment but id rather not sell at a loss. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## PR-34 (Nov 5, 2017)

This one looks like a nice example. 


https://www.pistonheads.com/classif...-6-speed-manual--jm-supplied-car-mint/8403421


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

Euroexports said:


> To be fair the owner had his car up for sale a long time and couldn't sell it, so if the new buyer is willing to make a 40k plus investment to make a return it is fair enough. The original owner got a sale out of it.


That's slightly misleading...I sold it to Az, knowing he wanted to sell on and have no issues with him making a little bit of money while taking the risk/hassle and funding, but the car has really only been on the market properly for about 3 months.

It was away getting resprayed last year and I initially put it up before Xmas, but then took it off market to remove CF touches. So, it went up for sale properly in January but then I realised the market is flat until about April, so I booked it back in with The GTRShop for some updates, servicing, new tyres etc etc.

I got it back in April and started to market again and it sold, effectively end of April...so about 3.5 months in total...not a long time for a £40k plus motor?

Sorry, I should add...I owned this car for 10 years and am not concerned about making huge profit, but as others said, didn't want to give it away. Both parties are happy, so I have no issues with traders adding a slice, if the buyer gets what they want...and I did :thumbsup:


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

PR-34 said:


> This one looks like a nice example.
> 
> 
> https://www.pistonheads.com/classif...-6-speed-manual--jm-supplied-car-mint/8403421


Very :chuckle:


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

That makes more sense now, I was puzzled why such a nice looking 34 didn't sell for that long it didn't make sense. 



QUOTE=IMS;5715850]That's slightly misleading...I sold it to Az, knowing he wanted to sell on and have no issues with him making a little bit of money while taking the risk/hassle and funding, but the car has really only been on the market properly for about 3 months.

It was away getting resprayed last year and I initially put it up before Xmas, but then took it off market to remove CF touches. So, it went up for sale properly in January but then I realised the market is flat until about April, so I booked it back in with The GTRShop for some updates, servicing, new tyres etc etc.

I got it back in April and started to market again and it sold, effectively end of April...so about 3.5 months in total...not a long time for a £40k plus motor?

Sorry, I should add...I owned this car for 10 years and am not concerned about making huge profit, but as others said, didn't want to give it away. Both parties are happy, so I have no issues with traders adding a slice, if the buyer gets what they want...and I did :thumbsup:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

That makes more sense now, I was puzzled why such a nice looking 34 didn't sell for that long it didn't make sense. At the end of the day as long as your happy and the buyer is happy that's all that matters, I still think it's priced to cheap right now, I think should be up for 50k and the seller should sit on it and wait for the right buyer, but then again its up to them what they do with it 


QUOTE=IMS;5715850]That's slightly misleading...I sold it to Az, knowing he wanted to sell on and have no issues with him making a little bit of money while taking the risk/hassle and funding, but the car has really only been on the market properly for about 3 months.

It was away getting resprayed last year and I initially put it up before Xmas, but then took it off market to remove CF touches. So, it went up for sale properly in January but then I realised the market is flat until about April, so I booked it back in with The GTRShop for some updates, servicing, new tyres etc etc.

I got it back in April and started to market again and it sold, effectively end of April...so about 3.5 months in total...not a long time for a £40k plus motor?

Sorry, I should add...I owned this car for 10 years and am not concerned about making huge profit, but as others said, didn't want to give it away. Both parties are happy, so I have no issues with traders adding a slice, if the buyer gets what they want...and I did :thumbsup:[/QUOTE]


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

To be fair, I've had 3 enquiries since I sold it...so I probably could have held out until summer and got more, but I have another (special) skyline project that needs the funds:smokin:


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Any blue or purple ones for sale let me know.


----------



## NiallGTR (Aug 30, 2009)

But let me know first, it’s my thread! 

Grey most of all please.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Euroexports said:


> Any blue or purple ones for sale let me know.


Is this so you can say it’s your personal car and then sell all the good parts off it, then sell the car while looking for the same car as another personal car, again :chuckle:


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

JapFreak786 said:


> Is this so you can say it’s your personal car and then sell all the good parts off it, then sell the car while looking for the same car as another personal car, again :chuckle:



well im in the trade. sometimes i have a personal car which i only keep for a while because i get bored really quickly, and in business money talks. the whole point of buying and selling cars is to try and make some money or have you not grasped that yet. 

but the way these cars are going and trying to source good ones it is actually about time i bought and kept a nice blue or purple 34.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Obviously I have ***8220;grasped***8221; the idea of business, as I said you sell all desirable parts of them first


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

well done , your a smart guy you know how it works.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Euroexports said:


> well done , your a smart guy you know how it works.


Why thank you, i***8217;ll sleep like a bunny tonight!

Niall, sorry to hijack your thread, good luck with the hunt


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

ahhhhh

think you may of emailed me yesterday.


----------



## steveirl (Apr 23, 2014)

Bit of a long time lurker here, and interested in a 34, but living in Ireland makes it difficult and time consuming to check out potential buys. My only preferences are for any colour bar white, and preferably a V-spec, .
I will be in the UK this coming Saturday and was considering taking a look at this example, as it is not far from the route I will be driving and I may have a few hours tp spare.https://www.pistonheads.com/classif...ntained--one-of-just-514-manufactured/7787752

If anyone has an opinion on this car I would love to hear it, even by pm.
Cheers 
Steve


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

steveirl said:


> Bit of a long time lurker here, and interested in a 34, but living in Ireland makes it difficult and time consuming to check out potential buys. My only preferences are for any colour bar white, and preferably a V-spec, .
> I will be in the UK this coming Saturday and was considering taking a look at this example, as it is not far from the route I will be driving and I may have a few hours tp spare.https://www.pistonheads.com/classif...ntained--one-of-just-514-manufactured/7787752
> 
> If anyone has an opinion on this car I would love to hear it, even by pm.
> ...


What would you like to know ?


----------



## steveirl (Apr 23, 2014)

A12DY B said:


> What would you like to know ?


Bit of a newbie, so any information as to its condition, history etc. It is at the higher end of the price scale from what i can see. I also notice you are in the same town. Is it your car?


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

steveirl said:


> Bit of a newbie, so any information as to its condition, history etc. It is at the higher end of the price scale from what i can see. I also notice you are in the same town. Is it your car?


Yes its my personal car, I am biased on condition obviously but please feel free to fire any questions over


----------



## NiallGTR (Aug 30, 2009)

JapFreak786 said:


> Why thank you, i’ll sleep like a bunny tonight!
> 
> Niall, sorry to hijack your thread, good luck with the hunt


No problem. Thanks mate


----------



## steveirl (Apr 23, 2014)

A12DY B said:


> Yes its my personal car, I am biased on condition obviously but please feel free to fire any questions over


Ok thank you. from the ad which is detailed it appears the mods are mild. Are there any other performance or engine modifications, and what ecu is the car running?



NiallGTR said:


> No problem. Thanks mate


Apologies too Niall, hopefully all good in keeping your thread going.


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

steveirl said:


> Ok thank you. from the ad which is detailed it appears the mods are mild. Are there any other performance or engine modifications, and what ecu is the car running?
> 
> 
> Apologies too Niall, hopefully all good in keeping your thread going.


Car is running standard ECU, it only has a Nismo NE-1 Exhaust and Nismo Panel air filter. 

It does have better coilpacks/plugs fitted and an oil cooler but these are not performance related.

Tuning wise I have left it as standard as possible.


----------



## NiallGTR (Aug 30, 2009)

steveirl said:


> Ok thank you. from the ad which is detailed it appears the mods are mild. Are there any other performance or engine modifications, and what ecu is the car running?
> 
> 
> Apologies too Niall, hopefully all good in keeping your thread going.


No worries. I can't stretch to that car anyway...


----------



## kkong6 (Feb 22, 2018)

Good luck with the search, iv been patiently waiting for the right r34 to go for sale myself.

Does seem pretty limited in terms of whats available out there, HJA examples tend to get snatched up quick!


----------



## KamikazePlayboy (Jun 27, 2018)

looked at importing?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm going to remind people that 1) you cannot sell on this board with less than 50 sensible posts and 2) NEVER outside of the for sale section.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> *I'm going to remind people that 1) you cannot sell on this board with less than 50 sensible posts and 2) NEVER outside of the for sale section.*


?????????

What have we missed Toni?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well now, I’ve deleted a user on only a few posts hawking his GTR. Just reminding people.


----------



## R34SKYGTR (Aug 23, 2017)

I was merely trying to help another person out ... ***55358;***56599;***55357;***56911;***55357;***56839;***55357;***56839;***55357;***56839;***55357;***56839;***55357;***56839;***55357;***56839;


----------

